# Bringing some old tractors back to life...and a K-28?



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been working on some kitbashing projects on various freight cars this spring, and here's a link with more information on these cars:

D&RGW kitbashing

For one of the 6500 series flatcars, I wanted a tractor load inspired by this beautiful S scale model.


Although there is a multitude of diecast tractors out there, very few are in a suitable scale for our 1:22.5. Most diecast tractors are 1:16, which is too big for our scale. And I'm even more picky needing a vintage tractor, since our layout is set in the late 1940s to early 1950s.

After several searches for a couple of weeks, something interesting caught my eye on eBay. A pair of old metal tractors probably dating to the 1950s or maybe even earlier. They were in need of a painting, but otherwise looked to be in really good shape. They were labeled as 1:32 scale in the auction so I sent an email to the seller for measurements. The measurements actually scaled out more to 1:25...perfect for us. I ended up getting the pair for $9.00. Not bad.


Here's what the two looked like in the eBay auction:











The tractors also were labeled as Farmall model M's in the eBay auction. And they do look a lot like model M's. Farmall M's were produced by International Harvester. For paint we used Krylon International Harvester Red. It was a bit tricky finding just one can (most come as a pack of 6) but yep, one was found on good old eBay.


Prior to painting, I tried to remove any loose paint. A sand blaster would have been nice. The tractors needed several soap baths as they were pretty filthy. The rubber tires were masked during painting, and I'm still not sure but I think I'll paint the centers white. The spray painting went pretty quickly after the prep work.


I thought decals would look nice on these since they are fairly large. I sent some Farmall "artwork" I compiled form various online sites to Stan Cedarleaf. He fixed up the artwork and printed a sheet of quality decals for us.


And here's what they look like on one of the still to be painted 6500 series flatcars. I haven't sealed the tractors yet as the decals have just been applied, but in a couple of days they'll be sealed with Krylon Matte Finish. All in all I think they turned out nicely.
























Oh and what about the title...and a K-28? 

Well while I had the camera out, I took a few shots of a newcommer to our family. After several years of saving money, I finally found one of the LGB/Aster K-28's in my price range. I like this locomotive since it is in our 1:22.5 scale, and she is such a looker. I can't wait to get her to our layout in Colorado. 

Don't be alarmed if you're familiar with this loco and something just doesn't look right to you. I removed the rerailers from the tender since I plan on repainting them silver/aluminum instead of the yellow color they come in.

























And if anyone was wondering what is in the case above the K-28 in that one photo, here's what it is...some HO Santa Fe equipment. Our primary residence in California (that's we were are right now) has our Santa Fe HO and O scale layouts:


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,
Nice job on the old Farmall's! It's great to see old equipment brought back to life, even scale equipment.
Thanks for sharing.
Rick Marty


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

tractors, ya say? If you can FIND Slik-Toys (the company isn't producing any at the moment, the cost of castings got too high) The have an Minneapolis-Moline R and Jet Star, a Farmall 340(ish), and a "New Generation" Deere. The MM R would work well for your era. 

Those ones you have could be Slik, Hubley, or early Ertl. They don't look very Farmall M-ish to me, but maybe one was cross bred with the hood and drivetrain from a late '50's Massey Ferguson? The steering column and seat doesn't quite look like one of those either, but maybe from a distance? lol. Great paint job anyway.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Mik, funny you mention Slik. 

That's what the seller said they were. Slik Farmall model M's. I wasn't sure if they were M's or not, and I see what you mean about the steering column. I just thought it was a crude casting. But there's just something about a red tractor that I like.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, Nice job on the tractors, they make an excellent flat car load. Congratulations on the K28! By the way , thanks for the additional photos of the San Juan, I saved several of them to my files.


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

con grats on the tractors , they make a nice load . Also con grats on the K 28 as well . Wish i had it but then i would be able to go to australia oh well .


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice work on the tractors, they make a great load. And congrats on getting a K-28, If you have trouble storing it I would be happy to run(I mean store) It for a while.








Thanks for the pictures.

Aaron

Silver Creek & San Juan R.R.
Loyet Logging Company


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great idea these old tractors! Now you've got me searching on auction sites for them as well!!!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all,

Paulus, maybe I started a new trend in the hobby. Tractors make great loads, it's just finding a close enough scale that can be tricky.



This link might help on starting some searches:


Tractors


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Matt! 
The link was helpfull; I've found a great 1:25 scale Hanomag K55 tracked tractor for only 10 euro + P&P. Limonade red plastic, but it will be painted over red or green. 
I have not recieved it (just bougt it today on a Dutch auction site) but on Ebay a same model is presented that gives a good idea of the vehicle; http://cgi.ebay.de/1:25-HANOMAG-KETTENSCHLEPPER-K55-"RED"_W0QQitemZ250403011802QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090408?IMSfp=TL090408117001r31184 

I'll start a thread to 'show off' when I recieve the model (hopefully soon this week!).


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That should turn into a fine model. It helps when the starting point is a quality model. I look forward to see what you do with yours.



I'm already thinking of what to put on the other flatcar I'm building. But this one might be harder to find. 

I'd like to replicate the yellow "American" dragline seen in these photos:

Dragline 1

Dragline 2

The trouble is finding an appropriate dragline. 

I think SpecCast made a Bantam dragline a few years ago in 1:25, but I can't find any to buy. Anyone want to trade a backhoe for a dragline? I have the backhoe and it looks like this:


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

a source for the bantam draglines as shown in the previous post [script removed] 
South Surrey 
4391 King George Highway , Surrey , BC V3S 0L2
*Category* : Nurseries

they have em for sale at 99.97 canadian


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

lets try this again 

Art Knapp Plantland - 604-596-9201 (ext 500) 4 the train deptment 
South Surrey 
4391 King George Highway , Surrey , BC V3S 0L2 
web adress 
www.artknapp.ca


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 

The dragline is listed as in stock at Ridge Road: 

http://www.ridgeroadstation.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=289CON002!289 

Geoff


----------

